# Applet und Netzwerkverbindungen?



## Guest (23. Jul 2008)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu Applets und Netzwerkverbindungen.

Ein unsigniertes Applet darf nur zum Server (von dem es aufgerufen wurde) eine Verbindung herstellen.
Da ich das Applet auf mehreren Seiten einsetze möchte ich ungern den Server fix kodieren. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Domain auszulesen zu der das Applet eine Verbindung aufbauen darf?

Danke


----------



## Kim Stebel (23. Jul 2008)

keine ahnung, aber du könntest die domain per parameter übergeben, siehe http://de.selfhtml.org/html/multimedia/java_applets.htm


----------



## HoaX (23. Jul 2008)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/applet/Applet.html#getCodeBase()
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/applet/Applet.html#getDocumentBase()


----------

